# Can u guys come up with funny "What is_doing in the Impact Zone" jokes?



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

How about Cold Stone Austin Stevens, or The Boulder?


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

What is Swack Jagger doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

Look who it is!!! What is Zolph Diggler doing in the impact zone?!?!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Illinois Born Rocker is in the impact zone, Taz!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey I know this guy, It's Simpson Gunn! What is he doing with that chair in the impact zone?!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"What is Bryan Daniels doing in the impact zone"
"What is Double F doing in the impact Zone?!"


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GOLF UNIFORM ALFA ROMEO DELTA

GUARD

Here comes The Guard! Bowman Gaines! Flanked by Gene Rambo and Rhett Collins!

Best I could do.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Where did these jokes start? Like, was there actually a time that TNA signed a former WWE guy and introduced him in this way?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont get it.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

x78 said:


> Where did these jokes start? Like, was there actually a time that TNA signed a former WWE guy and introduced him in this way?


Its because TNA used to sign every recently released WWE talent and having to rename them due to copyright issues. They brought in guys like Trevor Murdoch and Elijah Burke and named them Jethro Holiday and D'Angelo Dinero etc.

But the actually meme is due to Mike Tenay's style of reaction to these debuts. Whenever a former WWE talent debut, Tenay would go "OMG Taz...." faking shock and surprise. Its rather similar to J.R's "Bah gawd, King....." which is also a IWC meme but not necessarily meant to be funny.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> GOLF UNIFORM ALFA ROMEO DELTA
> 
> GUARD
> 
> ...


:lmao
What is Samien Dandow doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So I was watching a video from TNA's short lived Indian stint- Ring ka King recently and they named David Hart Smith *"Bulldog Hart"* :lmao :lmao :lmao


Also, what's Zack Slider doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG WHAT'S BERT ANGEL DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE??


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

After a good match/segment happens.

"WHAT IS ENTERTAINMENT DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE"?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Can it be?!?!? IT'S DWAYNE "THE STONE" JOHNSON IN THE IMPACT ZONE!!!!"


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"OMG what is Dolph Hitler doing in the IMPACT zone"


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Taz: Whoah whoah wait a minute, Mike
Tenay: Is that..is that who I think it is, Taz?!
Taz: That's...that's...
Tenay: Could it be??!
Taz: IT IS!
Tenay: THAT'S PB HARDROCK!!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Can it be Taz? IT IS! What is Bork Laser doing in the impact zone?!


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Taz, what the hell is Chuck Jerusalem doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

What's King Kofi doing in the impact some??


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone's sig has a good one (Can't remember who it is), credit goes to whoever it is.


What is MC Funk doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> GOLF UNIFORM ALFA ROMEO DELTA
> 
> GUARD
> 
> ...


That was the best so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

x78 said:


> Where did these jokes start? Like, was there actually a time that TNA signed a former WWE guy and introduced him in this way?


I remember these jokes nearly 10 years ago on Gamefaqs. For a while they all included Brother and Cage, referencing Christian and Bubba Ray Dudley name changes.

"What's Brother Sexton Cage doing in the Impact Zone" = Edge


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG TAZ !!! Mac Stryer and Fanlongo are in the impact zone.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Tenay: Taz, is that Bry Wayatt, and did he just say he has the entire planet in his palms?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey whats tyson adult doing in the impact zone?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"Omg taz what is Paolo Roma doing in theimpact zone"


"Omg taz, it's him, ICEBERG, hitting the Johnshovel here ine the impact zone3


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey whats Chris Villain doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

For those who don't get the joke, its an incredibly hilarious meme where you pretend a wrestler moved from WWE to TNA and they gave them a ridiculous name that rhymes with or sounds incredibly like their WWE name.

I think my favourite part about it is how it's literally never happened before.
Derrick Bateman - Ethan Carter the Third.
Elijah Burke - D'angelo Diniero.
Trevor Murdoch - Jethro Holiday.
In fact, a resounding amount of the Wrestlers that jump ship end up having either the same name as they had previously (Sting, Mick Foley, Rhyno etc.) or a different version of the name (Christian Cage for example).
It's one of those memes that allows fanboys to ignore the problems with their product and mock the 'competition'. Which is funny considering the meme is a joke entirely based off of TNA's shoddy commentary (which is fucking awful, I will admit) whilst WWE's is far worse and has been for a little while now (Its.. It's Christan..) 

Now, this is the part where I get red repped by a bunch of people who've literally never seen the show before, but insist on insulting it in order to look cool in front of a bunch of folks on dem internetz.
I will not be coming up with any names along these lines, because frankly this is a stupid meme. It makes no sense and has pretty much zero correlation to anything atall 
"duhuhuhuh he changed his wrasslin' name cos da WWE'z owns the rights to his old one and won't let him wrassle with it, how funny."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro's would be: "What is "Little Cesar" doing in the ImpAct Zone!"

Batista's would be: "OMG, it's Dave Baldtista!!"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG TAZ IS THAT....IS THAT IT IS!!!!! IT'S DANIEL BRYANSON!!!! SCREAMING HIS CATCHPHRASE!!!

Daniel Bryanson: "SURE! SURE! SURE!"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tenay: Could that be....Dark Henry?! It's Dark Henry and he just laid out Rockstar Spud with the Planet's Mightiest Slam! What does this mean for IMPACT Wrestling?!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> GOLF UNIFORM ALFA ROMEO DELTA
> 
> GUARD
> 
> ...


Lol. Nice.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey whats darren old doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Pwoper said:


> Hey whats darren old doing in the impact zone?


And who's that with him? It's Titus McNeal!


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> I dont get it.


I bet you don't being a my little pony freak


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler = Adolf Hitler maybe with dyed black hair and a moustache 

TAZZ LOOK ITS ADOLF HITLER!!! WHAT IS ADOLF HITLER DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE

HOLY SHIT YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME, LOOK HES GOING RIGHT AFTER THE POPE!!!

Nah doesn't go, but TNA would try something like it (which is scary)


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Zig-Kick. said:


> For those who don't get the joke, its an incredibly hilarious meme where you pretend a wrestler moved from WWE to TNA and they gave them a ridiculous name that rhymes with or sounds incredibly like their WWE name.


Dude. Don't ever....ever directly reference the joke while joking is in progress.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh my god, is that... is that The Tardy Boys?! We've been waiting for their arrival all night and finally here they are!


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone came up with "what's Johny Parkour doing in the Impact Zone?" right after release of John Morrison.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMg what is Muslim Cage doing in the impact zone taz?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

_"We're a three man grouuppp"
_
OMG Taz, it's Heath Baker! Along with Jinder Mahraj and Dave MacIntosh! What is the 3 Man Group doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my god, what is Krutch doing in the Impact Zone?

(Kane -> Cane -> Crutch -> Krutch) 

Because every joke is funnier when you explain it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Best one i've ever heard is,

"OH MY GOD!!, WHAT'S "SLIGHTLY COLD" STEVE WILLIAMS DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE ?!!"


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

What is The Granite doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

So what is CM Chump doing in the impact zone anyway


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Best one i've ever heard is,
> 
> "OH MY GOD!!, WHAT'S "SLIGHTLY COLD" STEVE WILLIAMS DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE ?!!"


:lmao ok you're the runner up now behind the GUARD lol


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

MC Funk and TJ Ling will have their wedding at the impact zone next week!!

Sin Rostro is the new X Division Champion!!

Could this be true!?!?! Bork Laser is attacking Jeff Hardy the night after Bound for Glory!

1.. 2.. 3! Silverust and Colby Roads are the new TNA tag team champions!

Oh My God, Ethan Braun is here!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG Taz, could it be? Yes it is!! What is Winter Ray doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What is DVR doing in the impact zone?!

(RVD)


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> OMG TAZ IS THAT....IS THAT IT IS!!!!! IT'S DANIEL BRYANSON!!!! SCREAMING HIS CATCHPHRASE!!!
> 
> Daniel Bryanson: "SURE! SURE! SURE!"


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

...Yes Mike, it's him. The IT factor Sicilian Sun and he just gored Dixie!


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my god Taz, its The Great Cali!


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

What's Ryfront doing in the iMPACT Zone.

Taz, we've got the anti-diva "Book" debuting in the iMPACT Zone.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"Oh my god Taz who is this? Wait a minute isn't that? Oh my god what is April Lee doing here in the Impact Zone?"

"Ladies and gentlemen, up next in the Impact Zone is the debut of Good News Wade."


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

BAH GOD TAZ, WHAT IS *THE LARGE GUY* doing in the IMPACT ZONE?











BYRACK ..... BUUUUUUUUUULES


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Whats Handthony Aichael Mall doing in the IMPACT ZONE?

"I'm here to kick ass and suck dicks, and I'm all out of kicking ass, Tazz"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet Jesus Taz, whats Vance McDonald doing in the Impact Zone


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> BAH GOD TAZ, WHAT IS THE LARGE GUY doing in the IMPACT ZONE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:HA :maury


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What the actual fuck is John Cena doing in the impact zone, taz? Like, seriously.



oh...My...GAWD, TAZ! What the hell is Basalt Luke-warm Stephen Awstine doing in TEH IMPACT SONE?!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Pwoper said:


> Hey whats tyson adult doing in the impact zone?


This is so stupid it made me burst out laughing, well done sir


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You got to be kidding, whats Multicolored Annoying Piece of Shit doing in the Impact Zone?
Probably to kiss Dixie Carter's ass. He's good at that sort of thing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh my god, who just speared Christian Cage? Wait a minutes it's Christian Cage's old tag team partner, "The Rated TV-14 Superstar" Cliff. What is he doing here in the Impact Zone?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, who is the red head who just entered the Impact Zone?
My god Taz, its Eva-ngelion


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG Taz, who is that rising out of the coffin? OMG he is here to face Sting for the dream match at Bound for Glory!! It's the Alive Man, the Overtaker!!


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

What is Joe Houston doing in Impact?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

My God Taz, what's Cody Pavements doing in the Impact Zone? And he brought his partner, Copperdust!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

HOLY CRAP TAZ ... IT'S *EXAM*


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

:lmao :lol 
Wonderful.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Brauny said:


> Oh my god, who just speared Christian Cage? Wait a minutes it's Christian Cage's old tag team partner, "The Rated TV-14 Superstar" Cliff. What is he doing here in the Impact Zone?


:edge2 :lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

GOOD LORD TAZ, IT'S *AL HAIL *









WHAT DOES EVERY BODY WANT?

*LEEEEG*









WHAT DOES EVERY BODY NEED?

*LEEEEG*


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that... is that...??? IT IS!!!! Dwayne "Rock Hard" Johnson has penetrated the Impact Zone!!! And, whose that cumming up behind him??? MY GOD, it's the BIG BALLBOWSKI, BALL BENIS!!!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

What is Perry Uranus doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Adan Violet´s party has come to the impact zone!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait a minute, what are wrestling fans doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

OH MAH GOODNESS TAZ, IT'S *JOHN SIMMONS*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony Swiss - Cesaro


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Sheesh, the quality took a nosedive. Some real gems in the first half!


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

The World Biggest Sportsman, The Large Show is here!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> BAH GOD TAZ, WHAT IS *THE LARGE GUY* doing in the IMPACT ZONE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



Jimshine said:


> OH MAH GOODNESS TAZ, IT'S *JOHN SIMMONS*


As I was scrolling I saw the name and Simmons' head and though "Meh", and when I saw "DARN" on the t-shirt I lost it :lmao


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Wait a minute, what are wrestling fans doing in the Impact Zone?


:| When has that ever happened?

Oh, right- this is a parody thread :


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BEST THREAD EVER! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What's Roman Samoan doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Look Taz, Boo Houston has arrived in the Impact Zone


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH MY GOD TAZZ! WHAT ARE THE STELLA SISTERS DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!

Look Taz! It's...It's....Triple P(Pursuant Purse Pensly) with his wife Stephania LaChan!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Fic Rlair said:


> How about Cold Stone Austin Stevens, or *The Boulder*?












Funny thread.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

BAH GOD TAZ, IT'S *BIG C LANGSTON! *


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

BRITLAND said:


> Dolph Ziggler = Adolf Hitler maybe with dyed black hair and a moustache
> 
> TAZZ LOOK ITS ADOLF HITLER!!! WHAT IS ADOLF HITLER DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE
> 
> ...


Given how much open support the German Catholic church gave to Hitler, it would not be completely out of bounds.


----------



## Y Turner (May 24, 2014)

i though the impact zone was the joke??


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my Lord, look who it is. Japan (Chyna) has returned!!

Holy Cow. He just flew right in here. It's Stephan Dead (Evan Bourne).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WHAT"S GOOD NEWS GARRETT DOIN IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZ!?

I DUNNO MIKE, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE HES ABOUT TO BLESS US WITH SOME GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Taz:"Look Mike, it's Adam Tulip and The Exotic Expressway in the iMPACT Zone!"

Adam: "Don't be a lime, be a tulip bloom!"

Tenay: "Stay tuned, his match with Bo Houston is coming up next!"


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

OH MY GOD, WHAT THE HELL IS SPARTAN RULE DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?

TAZ, COULD IT BE? IT IS! IT'S EWAN ABORT! 

It's the biggest signing in TNA history. We can now officially say that D-Lie and Little D are a part of the Impact Wrestling roster.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

"Oh my God King! Look at that man coming from that yoyo from the rafters! IT'S STRING!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy crap Taz, Fandago and Lyla have entered the Impact Zone


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Wait a minute, what are wrestling fans doing in the Impact Zone?


lmao! :lmao :clap


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In WWE, he's Superman.


In TNA, he's...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG Taz, it's Mikhail Pole!! He's here to promote the TNA App!! :cole3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fallacy Ostrich Ricochet Cinema Eagle 

FORCE

WHAT'S THE FORCE DOIN' IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZ!?!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"Oh my god Taz look, isn't that The Animal Dave Bautista? What is Bautista doing in the impact zone." 

If you didn't notice, I added the u in his name. Not really funny but TNA would do it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well they changed Rhyno to Rhino so anything is possible :lol


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my god Taz what is James Broadway Lewis doing in the Impact Zone ?!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"Oh my god taz, What is Albert From The River doing in the impact zone? America's best import!"


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

*You gotta be kidding me! Look at that, Taz! It's Mister Bound-for-glory himself! It's the Jawdropper, the Heart-Steal Man, Michael Shaw himself!

*What the...? Slash is in the Impact Zone?! But who's that with him? Unbelievable - it's Axl Kurtis!

*Look, Taz! I feel as if I've seen a ghost! Look who it is - none other than Piper "the viper" Roberts! He even has with him his pet snake, Lucifer!

*Hold on to your seats, folks! I recognise that man! It's "Large, lovely" Kenneth Bash, also known as "Petrol"!

*Wow! It's the Olympic gold medallist himself! Yes, Taz, I know we already signed him under his real name, but for the purposes of this joke, lookout! Get a load of Kirk Anal! (fans start chanting "You stink!")



Spoiler: obligatory edgy, unfunny anti-joke



Hey, Taz! Is that... Is that Test?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey whats the large show doing in the impact zone?


Hey whats Ryfront doing in the impact zone?


Hey whats Stone Hot Steve Austin doing in the impact zobe?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Brauny said:


> "Oh my god Taz look, isn't that The Animal Dave Bautista? What is Bautista doing in the impact zone."
> 
> If you didn't notice, I added the u in his name. Not really funny but TNA would do it.


:ahem:



> Can u guys come up with *funny* "What is_doing in the Impact Zone" jokes?


----------

